# Aquatic Sow Bug



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm working on a new sow bug pattern and need some input on color scheme. Some are saying to use a rainbow-colored dubbing, others claim, just gray. Thanks for any suggestions.
What are the popular sizes?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

The real live ones are about a size #16. The colors seem to vary on what they like the best, having a wide range is good I think. I have never seen a live scud in a size #10 but people tie them. The scuds I have seen are small and usually smaller than #20. I know your question was about sowbugs, so having a size variety may be key when you are on the river.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I really like just plain old Natural Hare's Ear from a mask (brown). Grayish colors work good too.

I like to fish my sows in size 14, sometimes bigger. Fish just can't resist a big old hamburger coming their way.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Most sow bugs run size 14-22. I usually fish mine in 16-20, depending on water levels and clarity. Simple is best. I tie mine with Umpqua sow/scud lt. olive, Lt. gray, and Hareline UV brite blend in callibaetis and tan. A piece of black ultra wire pulled over the back (under the scud back) makes a nice "sow bug vein". I also wrap mine with 4X tippet instead of wire to look just a bit different than everybody else's. :wink:

There aren't many good looking sow bugs available commercially but Riverbum does tie a decent one. (like the one shown below) [attachment=0:14csxsgm]sow.jpg[/attachment:14csxsgm]

I think four seasons in Heber offers by far the best sow bug selection around.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Most sow bugs run size 14-22. I usually fish mine in 16-20, depending on water levels and clarity. Simple is best. I tie mine with Umpqua sow/scud lt. olive, Lt. gray, and Hareline UV brite blend in callibaetis and tan. A piece of black ultra wire pulled over the back (under the scud back) makes a nice "sow bug vein". I also wrap mine with 4X tippet instead of wire to look just a bit different than everybody else's. :wink:
> 
> There aren't many good looking sow bugs available commercially but Riverbum does tie a decent one. (like the one shown below) [attachment=0:159q3vqj]sow.jpg[/attachment:159q3vqj]
> 
> I think four seasons in Heber offers by far the best sow bug selection around.


Nice looking sow man. I should have to have you tie me up a couple dozen. Do you sell them? I tie mine the ghetto way and use a velcro "sow bug" brush. I use gray, brown, rainbow, and a black sharpie. I also like the ones Eddie Robinson sell's at his shop too.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha! that is the one riverbum sells. I tie up a sow that I like more than the one pictured, but if I am too lazy I just order a couple dozen. I could very well tiye you some upo, Marty, but if you like the one pictured they would be cheaper than I could do them for. The only downside is that the hooks aren't the strongest around and sometimes straighten out on 4X. When I tie my own I like to have than little black vein and always some scud back on it.



> The real live ones are about a size #16. The colors seem to vary on what they like the best, having a wide range is good I think. I have never seen a live scud in a size #10 but people tie them. The scuds I have seen are small and usually smaller than #20. I know your question was about sowbugs, so having a size variety may be key when you are on the river.


Most of the larger scuds you see is in lakes or larger rivers with a low gradient that promote lots of moss beds. I have seen lots of large (#10-12) scuds in the green and especially at grey's reef (north platte outside casper, WY). I have also heard that the Missouri below Holter and the bighord have lots of the big boy crustaceans. Around here I think a #18-22 scud should cover you well. Also try using some orange or red thread on your scuds or sows. When they die, they start to turn orange, especially at the head. Once they die, they release from the moss and those make up a good percentage of the bugs you actually see in the drift. Also try taking a stomach sample from a rainbow on the L. Provo or weber. You will likely see scuds and sows with a faint orange hue.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't leave home without a multiple selection of sow bugs. One of my favorite and successful color combinations is a light tan color with orange thread and using a thin piece of orange plastic bag (what my newspaper comes in) for the back. I usually tie mine in a size 14.


----------

